# Nutrience cat food



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

When i got quillo she was already 6 months old and the previous owner had her on nutrience kitten food. ive tryed to switch her to other brands (innova, purrina, blue buffalo) and she ownt eat them. i dont see the food shes eating now on any list of good food but getting her to switch isnt working. 

any sugestions?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nutrience is fine to feed. It has no corn, and the ingredients are okay, and it also meets the nutritional analysis. I would say mix in other foods along with that. You could get sample bags of foods and see if she likes any of them (the taste)  She probably doesn't want to switch to adult food because the fatty kind is tastier :lol:


----------

